# kitless pens



## okiebugg (Dec 31, 2010)

Is there any interest in making pens like I used to do when kits were scarce, expensive, and the best came from the UK and were very expensive.

We used to make pens out of hardwoods, glue ups, segments, and anything we could get our hands on using Bic pen refills as the ink supply.

Any interest???? If so, let me know and I'll give a small missive on drill bit sizes and technique....okiebugg


----------



## terryf (Jan 1, 2011)

Would love to see what you guys used to do please.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jim:
I still make a Bic or Pentel refit from time to time, just to remind me how good we have it now.

I would certainly be interested in a "Bic" challenge.


----------



## navycop (Jan 1, 2011)

Count me in also.. It will give me a chance to use some of my "scrap" wood.


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Jan 1, 2011)

*I'm in*

I think this would be cool.

Would love to know a little more

Jesse


----------



## spnemo (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds good to me! I'm always interested in learning something new.


----------



## paramount Pen (Jan 1, 2011)

Count me in too. Thanks for asking.


----------



## rTURNERg (Jan 1, 2011)

very interested.  Looking forward to hearing more.  Thanks


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 1, 2011)

I think that would be very educational. I would love to be in on it


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm all ears.  I've been told that when God was passing out ears, I thought he said beers and said, "Give me two big uns."  Now look at me.  I'm in please.
Charles


----------



## worknhard (Jan 2, 2011)

Absolutely!  I would love to learn some of the techniques.

Ron


----------



## okiebugg (Jan 5, 2011)

*I'm at a a loss......*

I broke my ankle since I put that post up, had surgery, pins, plate and screws, then took everything out due to infection.

I'll finish this subject in a week or so.


----------



## terryf (Jan 6, 2011)

okiebugg said:


> I broke my ankle since I put that post up, had surgery, pins, plate and screws, then took everything out due to infection.
> 
> I'll finish this subject in a week or so.



Sorry to hear this - hope the recovery is full, quick and with minimal pain!


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 6, 2011)

okiebugg said:


> I broke my ankle since I put that post up, had surgery, pins, plate and screws, then took everything out due to infection.
> 
> I'll finish this subject in a week or so.



That is terrible!  With the luck the pen turners are having recently, maybe I should just throw away all my pen stuff and go hide somewhere.  Naw, ain't gonna happen.
I am very sorry to hear of your mishap.  Listen to the health care people and take good care of yourself.  We are loosing way too many good people around here.
Charles


----------



## bensoelberg (Jan 6, 2011)

Hope you get well soon.  I'm excited to learn what you have to teach.  I actually pulled a bic ink cartridge out of a pen just yesterday and began thinking...


----------



## okiebugg (Jan 8, 2011)

*Bic Pen*



bensoelberg said:


> Hope you get well soon. I'm excited to learn what you have to teach. I actually pulled a bic ink cartridge out of a pen just yesterday and began thinking...


 
OK, I'll wing it.

It's simple. All you need to do is, using a micrometer, Mic the area of the bic refill (where it wedge fits) into the bic pen. Go to a supplier that sells drill bits (I think it's a numbered bit) (could be wrong) and purchase the most rigid bit you can find. Rigid because drilling the blank is slow and tedious AND, the bill can and will drift off following the grain of the wood. I say rigid, or stiff whichever way you understand to keep it from drifting. I do like a brad point bit.

Glue up, or just find a nice piece of wood that will look great when turned between centers. Probably use Oak for the first few because they will show you how slow to drill to keep the bit from following the grain. Cut the wood approximately 1 to 1 1/2 inches longer than the bic. 

Put your bic refill next to the bit and mark on the bit the length of the refill. 
This will give you the depth to which you will have to drill plus a little extra....1/4". Drill very slowly on the lathe. I use the highest speed combined with a sharp bit moved very slowly into the wood

Using your 60 degree live center in the drilled end, put your blank between centers and turn it. You can do anything or design you like including single or multiple captured rings. 

When you get it turned, sanded, and finished, sell it to office workers (especially medical offices) as a side sale to your regular pins. I usually get $10 to $15 for these and usually make them pretty ornate.

I like to inlay turquoise or lapis pieces into the wood. I also purchase at Tandy Leather small plastic cats eye pupils to drill/install into the thick part of the wood as young women love them. Use your imagination.

I get a .10 cent royalty on all thet you sell LOL LOL LOL

Easy and fun to make, easy to sell, and great profit........Jim


----------



## wb7whi (Jan 8, 2011)

Good ol' stick pens.
I Drill on the lathe with the jacobs chuck in the tailstock. Once drilled I move the jacobs chuck to the headstock and use the bit as a mandril. Bring up the tailstock and make your pen.
Stick pens are good for getting rid of that boring white wood everyone has laying around. You can stain it, dye it, make lots of bumps, make it 15 inches long. Up to you.

Have to go out in the shop to see what size bit I use. Might be a long 1/8 inch.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol - quite a while back, I set out to make a set of pens based on the 7 deadly sins.  Each one was based on a different kit with a blank that somehow related to the sin.  Anger was red lava acrylic, greed was cast money, gluttony was fatwood, and so on.

For sloth, I simply drilled out a 1/4" dowel and stuck the innards of a pic pen in the end.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 9, 2011)

Since I am a newbie, could someone elaborate a little more on the turning. Sounds like this ends up being closed end, so how do you round off the closed end? I think I follow everything else.


----------



## jscola (Jan 9, 2011)

Count me in. I would like to learn how it is done.   : Joe


----------



## wb7whi (Jan 9, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> Since I am a newbie, could someone elaborate a little more on the turning. Sounds like this ends up being closed end, so how do you round off the closed end? I think I follow everything else.


 

If you do as I suggested above where the drillbit becomes the mandril (moving the jacobs chuck from the tail stock to the headstock) then bring up the tailstock with a live center to keep the blank in place your set to go. If you drilled the blank carefully there should not be much of a wobble when you turn on the lathe. A little wobble can be turned out. Too much wobble and you will probably find the drill bit when turning a cove.

Determin what length you want the blank to be and turn it down to that point. When you have finished turning the blank bring the scrap wood at the end of the pen blank down to just before it parts off to still give you sanding support then sand and finish the blank. Part off the piece at the end then sand and finish the top of the blank and remove it from the drill bit. Harder to explane than do.

Insert the ink from the bic and you are done. Might have to trim the end of the ink cartridge if you didn't drill deep enough.

These are just fun things to make and I never wanted to waste a ca finish on them. I give them the 3 wheel buff and call it good. Again, the drillbit is an 1/8 or 3/16 dont really remember.

There is one point that I have never been clear about and that is selling the things. You can make them out of some exotic wood and dress them up so they be pretty and I know people have sold them before 
but cant helping thinking that bic might not be happy with you doing so. Never really worried about it as I just give them away anyway.


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks. I think I've got it. I'll give it a try this week.

I am thinking of using them as giveaways and am not too concerned about sellings them.

Thanks again.


----------



## greggas (Jan 9, 2011)

I am just starting my trek into kitless so i would love to hear about your experience


----------



## worknhard (Jan 10, 2011)

What about the air hole that is in the side of the Bic plastic barrel?  Is it necessary to put one in a wood barrel?  Perhaps the wood “breathes” enough to allow air in…  I’m assuming the air hole in the Bic pens is to facilitate proper ink flow,  i.e. allowing air to enter as the ink is used.


----------



## wb7whi (Jan 10, 2011)

greggas said:


> I am just starting my trek into kitless so i would love to hear about your experience


 
Russ Fairfield has made a number of instructional dvd's and the 4th one, The Collectors pen, or something like that, is a must have for those interested in kitless pens. Although it is not entirely kitless it is close enough to give you a start. His third disk shows what you can do with the common slimline and is also recommended.

Dont have the url off hand but you can google him and it will pop right up. 

I do not take the bic pens very serious. The are fun to play with, you can dye them, stain 'em and or carve them. It is an inexpensive way to practice technique and make a nice guift for a kid. Although I once made one out of walnut about 15 inches long and it was the adults that wanted it...go figure.


----------

